

Ask HN: how do you pick a worthy developer from Odesk or other outsource site? - rush-tea

I have a project that I want to get done with, and it requires PHP and MySQL expert.  I post my project at odesk and others, of course I got responses.<p>Now because my background is not in CS (I work as a Product Manager and in big companies, I don't have to go through this process when I develop my products and ideas as I have engineering teams at my disposal. Also my tech background is in wireless industry, not web 2.0), how do I interview and select qualified and worthy developers to build my project? Most applicants are from India or Eastern Europe. I am in bay area.<p>Thank you for your response.<p>PS: if anyone here is interested in working on my project, please feel free to response here and I will contact you.  Thanks.
======
brackin
Look at services like Forrst or even through Hacker News rather than services
like these. You could find a great developer but you'll find a lot more
terrible developers in my experience.

------
nagarch
Good you need to follow the process

1\. Identify one very good guy 2\. Take help from him to get the team 3\. get
their previous projects 4\. how mnay projects in git etc...

